# iPad garantie



## aumelas (23 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
J'habite en Arabie Saoudite. Il n'y a aucun Apple Store...
L'iPad est depuis plusieurs jours disponibles dans differents magasins d'electronique. Ma question est la suivante:
Si j'achete un iPad aurais-je droit a la garantie internationale grace au numero de serie de la bete? En effet, je n'aurais pas de facture "Apple" mais une facture d'un magasin X ou Y...
Ces magasins ont importe ces iPad des US et les revendent dans le pays.

Pourrais-je la faire reparer (pendant mes vacances...) en France ou a Dubai chez un revendeur agree?

Merci par avance.


----------



## Gwen (23 Mai 2010)

La garantie fonctionne dans les pays ou l'iPad est disponible, donc en France ça sera surement possible. Néanmoins, aucune certitude. Apple lutte beaucoup contre le marché gris.


----------



## aumelas (23 Mai 2010)

Merci pour ta reponse Gwen.


----------

